# Whats up with the crazy guy at 6th St?



## samsteel (Oct 6, 2008)

how long has the religious fanatic been yelling out his sermons at the top of his voice down by the dam? seriously, probably the most annoying thing I have ever heard. he yelled the entire time I was down there. I can take the sound of the semi's overhead on the highways, the sirens and the howling of the eastsiders when a fish is lined, but this guy was ridiculous. I had never seen him before, but then again, I usually am not down by the dam this early. Does he bug out when it gets cold, or is this a new thing this year?


----------



## no lead (Jul 28, 2005)

did he say "fish comin down" alot? might have been me.

my bad.


----------



## diztortion (Sep 6, 2009)

I've never seen him before. Though I'm usually down there and back before anyone shows up.


----------



## tedshunter (Dec 27, 2004)

Sounds like a form of Hunting/fishing Harrassment. If I want to hear Sermons I'll go to Church Thank you.....


----------



## samsteel (Oct 6, 2008)

tedshunter said:


> If I want to hear Sermons I'll go to Church Thank you.....


exactly!


----------



## samsteel (Oct 6, 2008)

no lead said:


> did he say "fish comin down" alot? might have been me.
> 
> my bad.


no lead, I believe you have my favorite avatar out of all M-S members


----------



## RAD FISH (Oct 17, 2006)

:: He must be new to the crazy's freak show that is 6st. I've seen who I believe your talking about at other places in town, yes very annoying just walk up and tell him to shut the **** up. Trust me he won't listen. But could be some other loon, Art Prize has brought in some strange characters lets for sure. Any one remember the bag pipe dude? Not as annoying but after an hour or so maybe a little. We would always say he's calling the fish up river. Man we need the bag pipe dude back bad this year.


----------



## wally-eye (Oct 27, 2004)

Probably just Hutch having an off day........:lol::lol:


----------



## no lead (Jul 28, 2005)

samsteel said:


> no lead, I believe you have my favorite avatar out of all M-S members


i love that picture.

thats a 22 oz can. orvis spey rod and reel.

i feel like fishing all of the sudden.


----------



## oldexscrew (Aug 19, 2007)

Not too unusual - just another reason for mandatory sanity tests of everyone at the 6thSt. location
PG


----------



## samsteel (Oct 6, 2008)

RAD FISH said:


> :: He must be new to the crazy's freak show that is 6st. .


not new to 6th street, but that is my first time down there in September. I usually mess around down there Dec-Feb. Weather seems to thin out the crazies quite a bit, plus it numbs my extremeties so I don't feel the prick of the hypodermic needles on the river floor.



no lead said:


> i love that picture.
> 
> thats a 22 oz can. orvis spey rod and reel.
> 
> i feel like fishing all of the sudden.


what about the stogie? good stuff!


----------



## no lead (Jul 28, 2005)

rocky patel the edge is the smoke.


----------



## mrjimspeaks (Aug 23, 2009)

I thought that was a Rocky Patel No Lead. The Edge's are good cigars, do you remember the Sumatra's? They were a limited release, really strong, really good. These days I've been smoking mostly La Flor Dominica's, but last year I was big into Patel. When I can afford it I'll go Ashton or Gurkah usually, or if there is a good cuban around I'll go for it. Anymore though the Dominican's can put out just as good of a cigar for the same price range. Haven't been smoking near as much as I used to. Its tough though the cigar shop only two miles from my house especially with the discount I get. Nothing in the world like a fine cigar and brew. 
As far as proselytizing in the street goes I feel like thats on the level with whippin' out your **** on the street. No one wants to see it or hear about it.


----------



## diztortion (Sep 6, 2009)

Art prize sucks.


----------



## no lead (Jul 28, 2005)

yes it does. some nice women though.


----------



## Oldgrandman (Nov 16, 2004)

There are a few people like that around town. One woman likes the corner of Michigan and Fuller and yells at everybody going by. She has a cardboard sign and waves what I am sure is a bible around. 
Then there is the anti-abortion van you'll see downtown sometimes. Anybody seen that thing? Has slogans and some pretty odd stuff painted all over it, real nice.....


----------



## buckhunter14 (Oct 10, 2007)

Oldgrandman said:


> There are a few people like that around town. One woman likes the corner of Michigan and Fuller and yells at everybody going by. She has a cardboard sign and waves what I am sure is a bible around.


 
See her everyday on my drive to class...


----------



## bigsid (Jan 13, 2003)

Oldgrandman said:


> There are a few people like that around town. One woman likes the corner of Michigan and Fuller and yells at everybody going by. She has a cardboard sign and waves what I am sure is a bible around.


Oh yeah, she's been around forever. I've heard that she hangs out at that corner because she's been run out of downtown. I don't think that's a bible though....I've heard Allah come out of her mouth while walking to the Farmer's Market. Regardless, I believe she's harmless.



> and the howling of the eastsiders when a fish is lined


You mean the guy that goes...."AYYY....YIIIIII..YIIII.YIIIII....YIIIIIII!!!!!"??
That has to be the most obnoxious thing in the world.


----------



## RAD FISH (Oct 17, 2006)

bigsid said:


> Oh yeah, she's been around forever. I've heard that she hangs out at that corner because she's been run out of downtown. I don't think that's a bible though....I've heard Allah come out of her mouth while walking to the Farmer's Market. Regardless, I believe she's harmless.
> 
> :: She used to live in the apartment next to McDonald's on Mich. street and yell out the window all day when she wasn't up at he corner.
> 
> ...



:: That would be Pauly, he's been doing that since he was a kid and that was about 20 years ago. I have asked him many times why he still howls like a jack ass when ever he hooks a fish and he always say's that's what I do. This self proclaimed snagger's brain is burnt to an FN crisp from all the drugs he's pounded down. So I guess we should give him a brake, its not like its his fault he acts like a 12 year old still, Oh wait yes it is never mind. Just another one of the many characters from the east side regulars. Oh and by the way alot of these east side regs. absolutely hate west sider's .


P.S. Pauly would not be offended by this post at all trust me. It would for sure make him laugh.


----------



## Benz (Sep 25, 2010)

I fish both sides of the river... It is hard to deal with a lot of the people there sometimes but some times I am too quick to judge. People I think have no idea what they are doing some times get the most fish. Yesterday I was down there around from 12 -3 to avoid crowds there was only 2 other people on the river, one guy had what looked like a small steelhead and I watched him bring in a really nice coho(?), had to be the biggest fish I've seen caught there.
I was skeptical of his legit fishing methods because well it's 6th street, but he was really friendly and that coho, after about 20 min of fighting the thing, had swallowed that egg so deep alls you could see was line goin down into the stomach. And I doubt I would have been able to get that fish in especially with no net like he did.

So don't be too quick to judge down there. Overall I've met mostly nice people.


----------



## baker (Jan 30, 2009)

That reminds me of an old guy who wanders the parking lot talking to anyone who would listen. He cought me the first time but now I can avoid him. Maybe its the same guy !!!!


----------



## Oldgrandman (Nov 16, 2004)

baker said:


> That reminds me of an old guy who wanders the parking lot talking to anyone who would listen. He cought me the first time but now I can avoid him. Maybe its the same guy !!!!


Ah yes, he would be in the classification of a "Walkie Talkie," of which there is an endless supply in downtown Grand Rapids. 
Walking around all by themselves talking up a storm about God knows what to who knows who...it is all a part of the urban fishing scene.


----------



## bass slayer 17 (Mar 11, 2008)

Benz said:


> I fish both sides of the river... It is hard to deal with a lot of the people there sometimes but some times I am too quick to judge. People I think have no idea what they are doing some times get the most fish. Yesterday I was down there around from 12 -3 to avoid crowds there was only 2 other people on the river, one guy had what looked like a small steelhead and I watched him bring in a really nice coho(?), had to be the biggest fish I've seen caught there.
> I was skeptical of his legit fishing methods because well it's 6th street, but he was really friendly and that coho, after about 20 min of fighting the thing, had swallowed that egg so deep alls you could see was line goin down into the stomach. And I doubt I would have been able to get that fish in especially with no net like he did.
> 
> So don't be too quick to judge down there. Overall I've met mostly nice people.


Most people I have met there have been very friendly, and I think the place gets trashed talked more than it should. Sure there are some crazy people out there but they are every where else also...There are alot of experienced fishermen who fish there, and yes there are alot like myself who are not so experienced in salmon fishing but its all the same everywhere I have been. Ill be there a good amount this winter for some steelhead I hope.


----------



## diztortion (Sep 6, 2009)

You can't forget the guy who drives the moped down on the east wall. Crank out the jams, brotha!


----------



## baker (Jan 30, 2009)

you have to admit it, he can carry alot of **** on that red moped..:lol:


----------

